# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  فرق sql server و NoSql

## mohammad1314

با سلام خدمت دوستان.
من برای پروژه یکی از دروس دانشگاه ، معرفی پایگاه داده nosql رو انتخاب کردم.
چند روزی میشه که کار با monngodb رو شروع کردم و در حد خیلی ابتدایی ( یعنی add و delete و ... داده ها) رو دارم کار میکنم. البته در محیط cmd.
از اونجایی که nosql پایگاه داده غیر رابطه ای هستش ، حالا از دوستان می خوام تا با یک مثالی که قابل پیاده سازی در mongodb باشه ، توضیح بدن که چه کاری یا چه برنامه ای رو میشه در noosql نوشت که نشون دهنده غیررابطه ای بودنش باشه.
ممنون

----------


## cups_of_java

هر مثالی رو میشه با هر کدوم این ها مدل کرد... چه رابطه ای چه غیر رابطه ای... اما خوب طبعن فرق هایی خواهد داشت... هر کدوم یه سختی هایی داره و یه جاهایی در عوض راحت تره....
اما اصولن مثال هایی که توش خیلی تند تند اطلاعات داره جمع آوری میشه یا ریز فقره های اطلاعاتی توی رکورد های آدم های مختلف متفاوته...(شمای یکسانی نمی تونی پیدا کنی) و یا یه سری جستجو های خاص می خوای ازشون... خب رابطه ای ها کمی سخت میکنن کارت رو... و غیر رابطه ای ها راحت ترن.... 
اما یکی از محدودیت های غیر رابطه ای ها نداشتن مفهوم هایی مثل join هست و به هر شکلی نمی تونی اطلاعات رو قاطی کنی. بلکه باید یک مدل غیر نرمال داشته باشی.

----------

